# Κάν' την αλά αραβικά (για να φας)



## Hellegennes (May 19, 2013)

Προχθές είχα πάλι μια συζήτηση με έναν θείο μου, συνάδελφο, που αναθεματίζει την μοίρα του -και τις επιλογές του- που δεν ξέρει αγγλικά, ώστε να φύγει να βρει καμμιά δουλειά στο εξωτερικό (Κεντρική Ευρώπη, Αραβία, όπου βρει). Προσωπικά δεν θα ήθελα να φύγω, αλλά το έχω σκεφτεί ουκ ολίγες φορές. Επειδή νωρίτερα άκουγα το Canzone Arrabiata, του Ρότα, με αφορμή τον καταληκτικό στίχο _Canto, a la rabbia che mi fa_, μού ήρθε η όρεξη να γράψω τους δικούς μου στίχους στο τραγούδι. Ιδού λοιπόν:

*Κάν' την αλά αραβικά (για να φας)*

_Γράφω, στενάζω και πληρώνω... υπολογίζω.
Κομπιουτεράκι έχω στο χέρι... κι αγανακτίζω.
Φόρους, ΔΕΗ και κινητά·
και σταθερά· και τα νερά.
Από την τσέπη δεν βγαίνουν πια λεφτά.

Τον λογαριασμό της ΕΡΤ και του ΟΤΕ,
θα 'θελα να μην τους δω ξανά, ποτέ.
Πήρα για το νοίκι κι άλλα δανεικά,
τώρα στη ζωή μου είν' όλα ιδανικά.

Κάν' το ταξίδι στο Ντουμπάι, να βρεις δουλειά,
έχει στη χώρα σου, όσο πάει, αναδουλειά.
Πες στην πατρίδα σου γκουντμπάι,
γιατί δεν πάει με δανεικά,
δεν έχει πλέον, ζωή και ιδανικά._


Το ορίτζιναλ:


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

Μήπως τελικά η λύση είναι να γράφουμε τα τραγούδια για τις άλλες χώρες που πάνε στη Eurovision; Έστω τους στίχους τους; 

(Άσε που μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα από το πρωί με το διαφημιστικό της WWF που βγαίνει στα γιουτιουμπάκια με την παραίνεση «Υιοθέτησε έναν Ουρακοτάγκο». Τόσους γορίλες της Χ.Α. υιοθετήσαμε σαν χώρα! Δεν φτάνει;)


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2013)

Χμ, ίσως να στείλουμε τους Γιαπωνέζους στη Γιουροβίζιον με "ελληνικό" στίχο (μήπως θα καταλάβει κανείς τη διαφορά; ), γραμμένο από τον Ελληγενή, ίσως. 
Αλλά γιατί τέτοια απογοήτευση ο θείος σου, ελληγενή; Αν με την αρχή της κρίσης είχε αρχίσει εντατικά αγγλικά, τώρα θα ήταν έτοιμος για δουλειά στο εξωτερικό. Δε χρειάζεται δα να τα μιλάει φαρσί.


----------

